# Aurora Tub track



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

Have folks here seen this??????

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-HO-Reproduction-Fiberglass-Tub-Track_W0QQitemZ6024707263QQcategoryZ2618QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Yikes, pretty cool...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd pay 200 and drive to get it...not a penny more.

Would I build one for 200? Hell no.

I bet he will sell a few though....He was talkin this plan up for over a year so I know he has time invested.

Neat idea tho.....


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

$835.00 reserve not met...........

What kind of track do you think Brad Bowman would build you for 835 bucks or maybe a little more..........


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*Tubbie - with Bowman track*

Actually, 
You don't have to use sectional track in the Tubbie shell. Brad Bowman does make a custom 4 lane version of the original layout to fit into the Tubbie shell. 

http://www.bradstracks.com/Pics_of_tracks/Tubbie.htm

However, you are now looking at a VERY LARGE investment (Fiberglass shell + routed track + wiring + power supply + timing system) for a 5ft x 12 ft layout!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah my point was I would rather have a killer track than a nostalgic feel.

BUT if I already had a killer track I would take a tub as a novelty in a second ....for not much more than a couple or a few Super International sets at wholesale though.

A grand? I'll take 1/24th of a new car instead.....

Too bad he can't offer them cheaper and still come out.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

AMX said:


> BUT if I already had a killer track I would take a tub as a novelty in a second


Funny,I was thinking the same thing.

IF I had the dough to do it,and the room,I'd have my killer race track in the basement,and one of these tub tracks up stairs in a big room.

A lot of people have fancy pool or billiards tables in there houses around here,I'd rather have one of these tub tracks instead.

Mike


----------

